# For those allergic to Bismuth Oxychloride



## astronaut (May 5, 2007)

I'm allergic to Bismuth Oxychloride; it makes me itch as far as foundation goes. I've been using Everyday Minerals and now all is pretty well. However, has it been okay for anyone who is allergic to use blush containing bismuth oxychloride? Why I ask this is because I still have some blushes from Bare Minerals that are sooooo pretty and it makes me sad that I can't use them. I use Too Faced eyeshadows and they list bismuth oxychloride as an ingredient with no problems. I wonder if maybe a primer and a layer of bismuth free foundation will "protect" me from the blush? haha


----------



## Renee (May 6, 2007)

I'm also allergic to bismuth and I still use Bare Mineral blushes with no problems.Maybe because its not in direct contact with the skin considering I do have foundation on.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 7, 2007)

I am allergic to bismuth and can use many blushes which say they may contain it. I'd give it a try.


----------



## user79 (Jun 6, 2007)

My Bobbi Brown blush I have also has Bismuth in it but somehow it doesn't irritate me either, while BE foundation did. I think it's because it's not being buffed so deeply into the skin and you're not using as much maybe? Or maybe because there's already a layer between the blush and your skin, namely the foundation.

I think Everday Minerals makes blushes without bismuth, so you could try that.


----------



## Amber (Aug 2, 2007)

I was wondering about this too, I have a lot of BM blush samples that I'd love to keep but I don't know if they will make me break out/itch.


----------



## frocher (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amber* 

 
_I was wondering about this too, I have a lot of BM blush samples that I'd love to keep but I don't know if they will make me break out/itch._

 
If you want to test it out you could do a patch test on your arm.  If you put a good amount on a dime sized area of your skin and wore it around all day you could see how your react to it w/o risking a bad reaction on your face.  HTH.


----------



## Briar (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't know.  Everyday Minerals foundations made me itch like a mad fiend so if they don't contain the Bismuth I don't know what was making me itch.  Anyway, I can wear their blushes with no problems over primer and my MAD Minerals foundation.


----------

